

Appreciate Rails 3 with charity - bradly
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2010/8/30/appreciate-rails-3-with-charity

======
judofyr

        Tim Trilla on 30 Aug 20:31:
        
        Why donate to anything in Africa? This is a continent full of people who
        can’t govern themselves and never will be able to. They have the richest
        continent of natural resources in the world, yet they are so ignorant
        they remain broke. If we let the weakest die, maybe, just maybe we could
        move forward in the rest of the world. Let the strongest survive without
        the weak holding us down.
    

Comments are hard, let's just disable them, shall we?

~~~
epochwolf
_facepalm_ Not all of Africa is a cesspool. Take Egypt for example.

~~~
cmelbye
You're being sarcastic, right?

~~~
kabuks
cmelbye, having grown up in Egypt. I can assure it is not a cesspool by any
stretch of the imagination

~~~
cmelbye
I'm obviously not as qualified as you are to make a judgement, but from every
account I've heard, the government (and police, etc) are very, very corrupt.

